
The Tao of Backup (1997) - wazoox
http://www.taobackup.com/
======
btschaegg
This is advertising done right. I especially like the epilogue :)

------
wazoox
This is a very old website, but the lessons are immortal (contrary to too many
people's backups, alas).

